# Hallo



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ja kan nie glo was so lanklaas op die forum nie was maar bietjie dol die afgelope paar maande alles begin nou bietjie chill.So sal begin volgende jaar weer bietjie meer aktief probeer wees. Gessende kersfees daar ir julle allmal en mag 2008 Baaie voorspoedig wees en mag retrovirals ophou werk 
Groete 
Hendrik


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes Hendrik.


Bly om te sien jy is nog hier.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hendrik, it is nice to see you again here. I can not skryf in Afrikaans what I will say :wink:
Also for you a gessende Kersfees en a gelukkig nuut Jaar.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

hello Neighbour, good to have you back again


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Goed om jou weer hier te sien op die forum!


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

welcome back!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Geseende kersfees en voorspoed vir 2008*

Hendrik en aan julle almal,net die beste vir 2008.Frank spesiaal vir julle in Duitsland
Groete
Philip


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Philip Moolman said:


> Hendrik en aan julle almal,net die beste vir 2008.Frank spesiaal vir julle in Duitsland
> Groete
> Philip


Dankie Philip !!

Ek he julle binne my hart op 2008.


----------

